# Killer Snail



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

I know everyone knows that I have a snail problem and many people are telling me to get different loaches up to 6 different types were recommend to me.

I did some research and found a snail called "Killer Snail" they kill all kinds of snails except their own kind. How does that sound?

Anyone had any experience with them?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Last i heard you had 3 snails. Is that really a problem? You don't know that they will mulitply out of control. Go ahead and have a contingency plan, but wait before you get drastic. You may not need it. Not everyone has issues with snail, it depends on the tank conditions.


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

If you still only have three snails, why not just pull them out?


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Well first off went from 3 snails to 6 snails

Second I want an oddball tank so a Killer Snail will be a good addition in my view.

Third The water conditions are near perfect (there in no such thing as a perfect tank in my eyes but its the best condition that it can be in with weekley cleanings and checks)

Fourth better safe then sorry and worst case if it kills all the snails it will clean over the left over food that the Eel and the Pleco leave.


Anyone ever deal with these kind of snails or know anything about them? I was only lookin on puttin one in the tank



Thanks Chris


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

If you have Ramshorn snails then get you a Clown Loach. They will keep their population in check.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Clown loaches prefer a group....so its probably not a great idea to get 1 for snail control. If you like them, get a group and make them happy.  And know they get huge. I've seen pics of 14" clown loaches.....and while they would be ok that big in a 75g, its not ideal IMO.....but it would take them awhile to get that large.....and I do not want to start an argument about clown loaches (so everyone chill out after reading this  ).


If you only have 6 snails....pull them out by hand or stick some veggies in there overnight (piece of cucumber, zucchini, or lettuce will work).

If you just want the killer snails, I believe they are called Assassin Snails (the only killer snails I know of)....and I've read they will kill/eat other snails but not their own. They are pretty expensive IMO for snails, but if you want them, go for it. Try Aquabid.com.



fishbguy actually has some, so you could probably get more info from him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah Assasian snails!!

Yuppers...I have 3.

they are SWEET. They look like MTS, but their shells are chocolate brown and yellow swirled. I've been having really good luck with them eating my MTS, but they havn't found my ramshorns/pond (except for one stupid one) yet.

I got mine shipped in on a mass group order from the Netherlands.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah ill prob get me 3 from aquabid for $10.00 plus shipping.

What ya feed them once they kill all the snails?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

From what a friend told me who has them they only eat snails of a certain size (around their own size).


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

feed them more snails. From what I've heard, they don't eat much anything else.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

this may be wrong, but i've read that they also will eat algae, but only in the absence of other snails as food.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

That might be correct, but I'm not gonna try it...haha I'de rather keep my snails fed with snails...lol


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Where do you get the snails from when you run out in your tank?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

the lfs.......


----------

